# want to build a screen press



## bassmanbad (May 27, 2007)

Hello - i am trying to find plans/information on building a screen printing press. I worked in a medium volume shop for about a year, so i am familiar with the basics, allthough it was 15 years ago. I am specifically looking for hinged clamps and general plans for up to 4 color press.
thanks in advance
matt


----------



## willyindep (May 19, 2007)

I bought a book a long time ago called "how to print t shirts for fun and profit" and there are plans for building a 4 color press in that. i think you can get it from U.S. Screen Print & Inkjet Technology . the guy who wrote it is scott fresner, and hes got alot of good stuff on that site. from personal experience, the project might nickel and dime you to death. i built one myself a long time ago similar to his design. it worked, but not too well. the only bearings i could find to facilitate the rotary action of the screens would never be solid enough to hold tight registration.
this is just a suggestion, but before you start building a press, you may wanna look around and see if you can find a used one. i found a guy in my town who had an old harco 4 color press and he sold it to me for 100 dollars. it wasnt the best but it started me out, and it was better quality than what i built. but you may be better at building things than I. anyway, good luck!


----------



## ShirtHappens (Jun 26, 2006)

That book has plans for a couple pieces of equipment including a 4 and 1 color press. The 1 color may be enough to print decently but like stated above about the 4 color press not holding registration well. You could also get that book at Silk Screening Supplies .com, screen printing equipment, silk screen printing kits


----------



## mamrecords (Feb 17, 2007)

I have built the press from that book and it works very well! Even on multi color jobs it hold fairly good registration. I used a boat seat swivel for my bearings and it works great! You can get the swivels at walmart for about 7 dollars i think.


----------



## Black MacGuyver (Jan 30, 2010)

I have downloaded the plans for the press from http://www.printingplans.com. It came out very well, and prints well. As long as you stick to the instructions, it will come out perfect, though i had to improvise and twerk a couple of the plans, it came out right. I have a link here http://www.blackmacguyver.webs.com. I also have my homemade exposure unit there and soon will post pics of my homemade flash dryer. I'm saving a ton of money on things that work.


----------

